# أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق



## Scofield (7 فبراير 2008)

*
طلعتلكو بفكرة غريبة و عجيبة من افكارى 
وهى انه ليه ميكونش فيه خاصية رسائل قصيرة فى المنتدى نشترك فيها و كل يوم يتبعتلنا مسج فيه آيات و عنوانين المواضيع الهامة زى المواضيع الروحية و الرد على الشبهات
*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

sms؟


----------



## Scofield (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*



My Rock قال:


> sms؟



*
sms mms كل اللى تجيبه حلوleasantr
*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

كيف حنرسلهم؟


----------



## emy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

_معلش يا باشا _
_عايز افهم حاجه _
_انت تقصد رسايل خاصه يعنى _​


----------



## Scofield (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

:nunu0000:





emy قال:


> _معلش يا باشا _
> _عايز افهم حاجه _
> _انت تقصد رسايل خاصه يعنى _​




sms:nunu0000:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

موبايل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

افتكر  اني  فمهت   ريمون  قصده  ايه  انت قصدك  رسائل   زي شريط  كدا  ويبقى شغال  دايما صح ؟؟؟
يا رب اكون فهمت  صح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

تصدق انك بتجيب التايهه متشرح يبنى ربنا يكرمك يا ريمو كدا وتاكل علشان تقدر تفهمنا ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

*تقريباً كدة ياجماعة انا فهمت قصدو*
*يمكن يقصد ان كل يوم يبقى فى آية جديدة فى الصفحة الرئيسية للمُنتدى*
*وتدور فى شريط رفيع مكتوب عليه آيه لكل يوم*
*او يمكن يقصد برضو*
*ان الإدارة ممكن تبعت لكل عضو آية عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة مثلاً*
*لكن sms*
*عن طريق الموبايلات*
*لألألألألألألألألألألألأ*
*والف*
*لألألألألأ*
*ويارب يكون ده قصدو علشان انا بصراحة مش عارفة ايه الإقتراح الغريب ده*
*اما إقتراحى بقى*
*هو ان ادارة المُنتدى*
*تبعت ايميل افتقاد*
*للأعضاء اللى مش بييجوا المنتدى*
*او انقطعوا عنها*
*وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم دايماً*
*لإظهار مجد إسمو القدوس*​


----------



## merola (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

_*فكرة حلوة 
ياريت تتنفذ​*_


----------



## twety (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

اعتقد انى فهمت سكوفيلد 
انه المدير الكريم بتاعنا
يبعت رساله دوريه كل يوم زى رسايل الاعياد 
والمسابقات والتنبيهات والذى من ذلك
وتتبعت للاعضاء المشرتكين كل يوم الايه وكام موضوع مهم يعنى
تمام يافندم وصل
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

*
الموضوع انتهى من اول يوم
كانت الفكرة اننا نحط ارقام موبايلاتنا و كل يوم يتبعتلنا آية او مثلا آخر المواضيع على الموبايل بس اتضح انها مكلفة جدا اللى انا خلانى افكر فيها انى شفت مواقع مسيحية كانت عملاها
بس مكنتش اعرف انها مكلفة
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

لا هى حلوة اوى موضوع افتقاد العضو الى غايب فترة ايه رايكم 
احنا مش كلنا اخوات فى المسيح


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

يا جماعة مينفعش نحط املاتنا لاجرات امنية لحفظ فرسان المسيح من اعوان الشيطان ربنا يبارك حيتكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

يا أفكااااااااارك ياريمون باشا...
:smil13:​


----------



## Scofield (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يا أفكااااااااارك ياريمون باشا...
> :smil13:​



*
فعلا افكار تودى فى ستين داهية:a82:
*


----------



## beshoy+ (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح جديد عجيب غريب مثير مشوق*

أقتراح جميل يا سكوفيلد  وياريت  يتنفذ


----------

